# thyroid freaking out



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

So I had my lobectomy last wednesday. a few days later I started getting the sweats. like CRAZY dripping, can't get cool hot flashes. several times a day.

I had a follow up with my surgeon today. He said that sometimes your thyroid will sorta freak out after surgery and it should normalize soon. anyone have this happen? WTF. this is uncool. haha. pun.

anyway. I have always had normal numbers, just had a benign large nodule on my right lobe.

thoughts?

also - Im hoarse, i can't yell, and I still feel like I'm being choked. normal? surgeon says so.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup.  I was a sweaty mess after surgery for a couple of days. They actually had a warming blanket on me when I woke up in recovery. I was in no pain but I was desperate to get that dang blanket off me and was rather unpleasant to the nurse regarding said blanket. 

It's your thyroid dumping hormones into your system.

The sore throat is normal. That will subside. Not sure about the chocking sensation, but my gut says once the inflammation settles down, you'll feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> So I had my lobectomy last wednesday. a few days later I started getting the sweats. like CRAZY dripping, can't get cool hot flashes. several times a day.
> 
> I had a follow up with my surgeon today. He said that sometimes your thyroid will sorta freak out after surgery and it should normalize soon. anyone have this happen? WTF. this is uncool. haha. pun.
> 
> ...


This sounds par for the course to me. You have been through a lot. Your body will start to feel better in a couple of weeks. In the meantime, pamper yourself to the max!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh yeah!!! I totally had that, and I still do! (I'm one week post-op.) I kinda figured it was a thyroid dump of sorts.

As for the choking feeling, I still have a little of that, but it's diminishing at the same rate my inflammation is going down. I figure it's just the inflammation causing issues.

The hoarseness I've been dealing with has been gradually improving. At first I sounded like a squeaky, bad cell phone connection. I then upgraded to "smoker". As of yesterday, it was "bad cold", and today, it's "recovering from a cold". I wonder what tomorrow will bring!

I hope you start feeling better soon!!!


----------

